# greengrasscolorado's 2020 Journal



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

First season ever owning a lawn. Moved in late October of 2019. Using this to just keep track of what I do and the results for personal use.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

Read that going with an early application of pre-em and then dropping another in six weeks or so could be a good strategy. Don't know the history of this lawn or if weeds have been prevalent. Dropped pre-em today, 3/10.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

You had me at Colorado, haha. Good start


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like you got a house with a nice lawn already and you are going to take good care of it. Both are good things. I've bought two houses that really just needed to be re-sodded, it was painful to fix. Based on those pictures, it appears you just need good general maintenance to have a nice lawn come April/May.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

First light mow today, March 30th.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

Second pre emergent down 4/3. Revive and organic fertilizer 4/4.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

Dethatch, weed killer, humic DG, fert 4/26


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

After a second round of dethatch, multiple organic Lawn Food applications and more HumicDG, this is the current state of things.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

Steady 90+ degree temps, put down DiseaseEx and Milorganite July 10 and 16th respectively. Also did some edging.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

Current state July 28th


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

My city is installing fiber optic internet around the entire city. Unfortunately, they dug in my lawn, cracked a sprinkler head and did some very poor repairs.


----------



## greengrasscolorado (Sep 23, 2019)

After calling to complain, the company came back and repaired some areas and replaced sprinkler head. Much better but still upsets me that they did all that. Yesterday, I mowed low, scarified, overseeded and applied starter fertilizer. We'll see how it bounces back now that some cooler temps are on the way after a month of 90+.


----------

